# Voxos 2.0 opinions?



## benmrx (Nov 27, 2015)

OK, so I'm gearing up for a Black Friday choir purchase. I would LOVE to hear some up to date opinions on Cinesamples Voxos library. Searching results here are mostly geared towards the original version. I know they had a big 2.0 update recently and I'm just wondering what your current thoughts are. 

For what it's worth, I'm deciding between Lacrimosa, Olympus Symphonic Choir and Voxos. The reason Voxos has me a little more interested than the other options is that it seems like it can get 'epic', but also has a wonderful delicate quality when playing the softer registers, so it might be useful outside of the 'epic trailer' market.

Thoughts?


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 27, 2015)

I'd also be interested in opinions of the 2.0 update. I've watched the new features video were Mike Patti gives a demo of the dynamics before & after the update & it does seem much more EPIC than before.

It's either gonna be Voxos or Requiem Light. I'm leaning more to Requiem right now but I'm a sucker for cinesamples & would really like to hear some input from Voxos 2.0 owners.


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 28, 2015)

I'd also be interested. There seem to be not so much info about the 2.0 update. So how does it compare to lets say Requiem Pro, Olympus Symphonic choir and others?


----------



## Alex Davis (Nov 28, 2015)

+1!


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 28, 2015)

I never had Voxos 1.0 so it's hard to compare, but 2.0 is my go-to choir library now. Honestly I don't think I've used anything else in the last six months or so. While I sometimes miss the word building of EWSC, none of my choral music really needs any specific words, and Voxos lets me order up a bunch of different syllables to create some faux language, which is all I really need


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 28, 2015)

the solo boy soprano legato is worth the sale price alone.


----------



## Cram (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm also thinking about getting Voxos 2 (EUR 300) or Requiem Light (EUR 200). Does anyone own both? Another option would be Soundiron Kontakt Player Bundle (EUR 300) which includes Olympus Elements and Mercury Elements besides Requiem Light. Any opinions on this?


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 29, 2015)

Although the opinion seems to be a thumbs up so far, I'd still like a few more to go by. Black Friday time is running out & I haven't bought anything yet, maybe i should leave it that way. I really do need something else to add to the choir department alongside Olympus Elements though.

Going by these 2 videos Voxos does seem to have the edge in sound quality (it probably should since its a 29gb library & requiem is 5gb) & playability. Quality is hard to judge via YouTube but Voxos does seem to have a nicer sheen to it. 





Although there is something appealing about requiems smaller footprint, especially when your running out of hd space (was hoping for better Black Friday ssd sales, but that's another story)


----------



## Cram (Nov 29, 2015)

Agree, hard to decide only from youtube. If I had to choose between Requiem Light and Voxos (1) I would choose Requiem based on forum discussions. But Voxos 2 seems to habe improved a lot against Voxos 1.


----------



## Cram (Nov 29, 2015)

PJ, maybe this could help, I found someone in a German forum having Requiem Light and Voxos 2 (and Mars, Cantus, Mystica and EWQL Symphonic Choirs) saying he uses Voxo most since the update. Great legato, phrasebuilder and playability.


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 29, 2015)

Cram said:


> Agree, hard to decide only from youtube. If I had to choose between Requiem Light and Voxos (1) I would choose Requiem based on forum discussions. But Voxos 2 seems to habe improved a lot against Voxos 1.



Yes It can be very hard to decide from Youtube videos alone & there actually aren't that many available for these 2 libraries.



Cram said:


> PJ, maybe this could help, I found someone in a German forum having Requiem Light and Voxos 2 (and Mars, Cantus, Mystica and EWQL Symphonic Choirs) saying he uses Voxo most since the update. Great legato, phrasebuilder and playability.



Hey Thanks for your input, I am starting to lean towards Voxos now, I might maybe leave Requiem for next years Black Friday Sales.


----------



## Cram (Nov 29, 2015)

I found Requiem Light on futureloops.com for a much better price (EUR 136) but don't know the page...


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 29, 2015)

Cram said:


> I found Requiem Light on futureloops.com for a much better price (EUR 136) but don't know the page...



Too Late, Voxos is downloading right now. But Requiem at that price might be worth considering too. I've never used Futureloops though, what are they like to deal with?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 29, 2015)

PJMorgan said:


> Too Late, Voxos is downloading right now. But Requiem at that price might be worth considering too. I've never used Futureloops though, what are they like to deal with?


Let us know how your experience with Voxos goes! Interested in hearing some first impressions.


----------



## Cram (Nov 29, 2015)

I did not hear of them before... Wrote a message to them and will let you know. 
They also have Olympus Micro for EUR 7.50. Just downloading.
A feedback about Voxos would be great. One more day to decide until the sale ends...


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 29, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> Let us know how your experience with Voxos goes! Interested in hearing some first impressions.





Cram said:


> I did not hear of them before... Wrote a message to them and will let you know.
> They also have Olympus Micro for EUR 7.50. Just downloading.
> A feedback about Voxos would be great. One more day to decide until the sale ends...




I'll probably not be able to give any real assessment until tomorrow, it's about halfway through downloading & then I think there's some updating process to version 2. I'll get back ASAP.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 29, 2015)

Just downloaded Voxos 2 and was able to play with it awhile (it downloads quickly and doesn't need an update). Great samples, very clean even when cranked, and the hall sounds great. The far mic has a nice distant quality and the close allows you to add your own or mix with the tree or surrounds. Very different sounds from the different perspectives. I like playing the phrase builder and legatos more than I expected- the quality is def a step above Symphonic Chiors. I was able to write something with each patch, even the bums sounded good in different keys and chord progressions.

The mixer allows you to call up each section and eq and mix each separately, which is great because I felt the legato patch had basses that were too low, but selecting basses in the mixer and bringing them up a bit fixed it great and I was able to resave the patch. I have Olympus elements and I don't seem to get that level of control or the smooth legato and dynamics. Really digging Voxos.

Considering this was $800 not long ago, $299 seems like a great deal. Good for softer lines and bigger stuff, the tone on most of it is excellent. Definitely going to the top of my vocal template.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 30, 2015)

Is Cinesamples still applying VAT to European customers?
If yes, Voxos 2 wuold cost me more than 8Dio and Soundiron choir libraries.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 30, 2015)

I watched the Voxos 2 new walkthroughs but I'm a bit of still undecided among Lacrimosa, Voxos 2 and Olympus Choir... but with some certainties:
1) I like a lot the sound of Voxos 2... it's dynamic range is very impressive.
2) but for the Soloist Soprano matter I like much more 8Dio Studio Sopranos: less operatic and more "fantasy" sound... so I'd rather get the second library. I'm going to use my friend Stefano Maccarelli's "Clara Vocal" as other soloist also.
3) getting Studio Sopranos could push me to follow the 8Dio path in full and get also Lacrimosa (for a 40% discount)...
5) I would get also Olympus Elements as a backup and alternative tone, considering the low price...
6) My concerns in general are about the word-phrase builders of all these choir libraries, but I will keep using the one of EW Symphonic Choir to be free of inventing new or specific words when I need them (already done sometimes).
I mean, also Voxos One seems good but not sure about the total freedom of creating words... and be limited by the syllabes offered.

Well, I'm afraid with each one library to regret later to not have got the other one!

Sorry for the OFF topic.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 30, 2015)

Polarity said:


> Is Cinesamples still applying VAT to European customers?
> If yes, Voxos 2 wuold cost me more than 8Dio and Soundiron choir libraries.



Yes they are, it's actually a little bit cheaper to buy from bestservice.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 30, 2015)

Thankyou...
just adding Voxos to the cart doesn't show the VAT, must complete the purchase to see it I guess.
I don't remember when I got Tina Guo Legato Patch a month ago at what step it added VAT, because I know I payed it.
Yep on Best Service was like 10 euros less in total, but I preferred to give more money directly to Cinesamples.


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes your right @X-Bassist version 2 is what you get in the initial download & the v2 updater is for owners of v1, didn't think of that at the time.

I haven't had a lot of time with it yet but so far I'm mostly impressed with what you get. The Legato for the most part is very good & with the v2.0 update can do 'EPIC' very well but it really does excel in the quieter dynamics. There are a few dodgy note to note transitions (jumpy unrealistic) mostly in the Bass section & one or two noticeable background clicks. And as X-Bassit points out the Bass is a lot lower than the rest but is easily sorted in the mix area.

The mix mic positions really do bring the whole thing to life but using all mic positions (at least in the Phrase builder) loads a whopping 3.5gb in ram, although most of you with plenty of ram or slave PC's won't be affected by this (I only have 16gb).

The Boys choir is really nice & very playable, It sounds great in mono & poly legato mode. The Chord patch is an awesome feature, it's very nicely balanced & could be a really great time saver for rush jobs. I haven't used many of the other sounds but very briefly checked out the solo boy & Octaves which were also definitely on the plus side.

But the real star of the show here is the phrase builder. it is extremely playable, just setup the stac/sustain orientation to your liking (I prefer sustain on the lower velocity) & your away. It's very easy to setup/build phrases & a lot of fun to play, can achieve that epic feel but also really shines on those quieter dynamics. It's a pity you can't raise the level of the bass section in the phrase builder.

It's not all rosy though, If I was to be really picky for the price ($500 full price add 20% if your in the EU) I'd expect those legato transitions to be near perfect & the background noises that's in a few of the samples to be cleaned up, & for that reason I don't think I'd buy Voxos at full price. Having said that, IMHO it is well worth the Black Friday price & if your in need of a choir library with phrase builder I wouldn't hesitate recommending you snap this up before it goes back up to full price.


----------



## alexdavis (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone around here own a few of the main contender choir libraries? If so I'd like to know how they compare...

Cinesamples Voxos
8dio Lacrimosa
8dio Requiem
Soundiron Olympus
Sonokinetic Tutti Vox

My head is spinning with the options...


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 30, 2015)

PJMorgan said:


> Yes your right @X-Bassist version 2 is what you get in the initial download & the v2 updater is for owners of v1, didn't think of that at the time.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of time with it yet but so far I'm mostly impressed with what you get. The Legato for the most part is very good & with the v2.0 update can do 'EPIC' very well but it really does excel in the quieter dynamics. There are a few dodgy note to note transitions (jumpy unrealistic) mostly in the Bass section & one or two noticeable background clicks. And as X-Bassit points out the Bass is a lot lower than the rest but is easily sorted in the mix area.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I agree, I was hoping to raise the bass singers in the phrase builder. There is control over all men or all women, so at least there is some adjustment possible. Besides this though, the phrase builder is nice, going from shorts to longs very well and after trying to trip it up with very quick notes, I have to say it does very well. Would be great if they eventually add more phrases, considering the layout has more space for buttons, I would have thought they would have recorded more. But what's there does work very well for generic phrases, the shorts are punchy and longs are smooth. I didn't notice any issues in the legatos, but most are so smooth-even solo'ed- that it sounds more like a real singer than most of the other vocal instruments I have.

Hopefully they'll eventually come up with a version 3 with mix control on sections in all patches plus some new phrases. Even recording new solo bass, tenor, and alto would be great too. The room is so nice and using the solo soprano to play poly legato is great for creating a smaller group in the same great room. But regardless, I'm more than happy with the purchase, and I doubt I will reach for Olympus Elements unless I score a doomsday film or the next Barbarian movie.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for this thread, guys! I posted a thread asking about Voxos back in August, and a bunch of people chimed in about EW Symphonic Choir and Soundiron, but there weren't too many opinions offered about this lib. I'm 80% sure that I'm going to grab it tonight. 

I'm not usually a sucker for the $1 short of actual price marketing trick, but for some reason the $299 pricetag on Voxos seems a _lot_ lower than $300, which is a whole lot lower than its occasional $400 and a fat lot lower than its usual $500.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I've got to say though, I'm still on the fence with Voxos. What's currently got me questioning it, is that I do really like the sound in the 2.0 walkthru, but I can't find any demos that give me the same vote of confidence. My assumption is that all but one (as it's marked as being v2) of the demos on Cinesamples site are done with v1. And the one demo that's marked as being v2 (while being a great track) doesn't sound like they made much use of the new v2 dynamic layer, or much of the phrase builder.

Does anyone here have a link to a music cue that's using Voxos 2?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 30, 2015)

I spent the last hour listening to Lacrimosa demos and walkthroughs, and now I'm down to 60% sure about Voxos. I think I'll appreciate the quiet range of Voxos and also the boy choir and soloists, but that Lacrimosa bigness...


----------



## benmrx (Nov 30, 2015)

Exactly. It's a hard choice. Lacrimosa seems to have a definte edge if you're going for huge, epic'ness. It's also got some great features, and overal seems a bit more advanced. However, I'm nervous I just wouldn't use it that much, because most of my choir needs are more nimble and delicate as opposed to huge and epic.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 30, 2015)

benmrx said:


> Exactly. It's a hard choice. Lacrimosa seems to have a definte edge if you're going for huge, epic'ness. It's also got some great features, and overal seems a bit more advanced. However, I'm nervous I just wouldn't use it that much, because most of my choir needs are more nimble and delicate as opposed to huge and epic.



I think this is a good point. Although most composers like big and epic, it's usually less useful than something lyrical. There is more interesting tones and colors in Voxos than most others, but that's if you like those tones and can use them. I like Lacrimosa, but I probably wouldn't find use for it practically. Check the solo'ed demos on the Voxos page, they seems to be 2.0- beautiful and very realistic sounding to my ear. I played the same last off the instrument and it sounded just as sweet! The 2.0 walkthrough gives a good impression, but I've found I can get even more out of it depending on how you play.


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 30, 2015)

I had it for a year now. It's pretty flexible. It can do soft really well and it can also do epic. I find that during epic stuff, you can layer it under horns and it makes your main melody really stand out.

I did it for this track. It's more near the end of the piece.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 1, 2015)

Pixelee said:


> I did it for this track.


Thanks for sharing! Cool track.



benmrx said:


> It's a hard choice. Lacrimosa seems to have a definte edge if you're going for huge, epic'ness. It's also got some great features, and overal seems a bit more advanced. However, I'm nervous I just wouldn't use it that much, because most of my choir needs are more nimble and delicate as opposed to huge and epic.


It seems that Lacrimosa is a nicer tool for a very specific purpose. I don't have any choral libraries yet, so I think I need the all-rounder more this time, even if the Lacrimosa MM arcs do give me goosebumps.

My head is saying Voxos, but my heart is saying Lacrimosa.


----------



## Przemek K. (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks to all for sharing their views and doing the quick reviews. Voxos it is


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 1, 2015)

I did get Voxos, Lacrimosa, and almost all of the vocal libraries and choirs from Soundiron. I figured it was time to beat "inflation". I am now experimenting with them and find that my faders (Keylabs) control different functions in different suites. I can't wait for the semester to be over so I can have fun.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, thanks again everyone for helping me out here. I've probably never swayed back 'n forth so much over a purchase. In the end, I just couldn't find a a track really featuring Voxos in a mix that I liked. And I also couldn't justify going with Lacrimosa. It sounds fantastic, but I just don't do enough big, bombastic, epic cues that often. So, for now I snagged Soundiron Olympus Elements and Mercury Elements for $125. I know they're fairly limited in scope, but I really like the tone of these libraries. They seem to do the epic thing quite well, and they also have a wonderful softer tone. All around they seem a bit more versatile. Plus, this way I have an upgrade path to their larger libraries.


----------



## PJMorgan (Dec 1, 2015)

benmrx said:


> Well, thanks again everyone for helping me out here. I've probably never swayed back 'n forth so much over a purchase. In the end, I just couldn't find a a track really featuring Voxos in a mix that I liked. And I also couldn't justify going with Lacrimosa. It sounds fantastic, but I just don't do enough big, bombastic, epic cues that often. So, for now I snagged Soundiron Olympus Elements and Mercury Elements for $125. I know they're fairly limited in scope, but I really like the tone of these libraries. They seem to do the epic thing quite well, and they also have a wonderful softer tone. All around they seem a bit more versatile. Plus, this way I have an upgrade path to their larger libraries.



Well you can't really go wrong with O Elements, especially at the sale price. And from what iv'e heard of Mercury Elements that's also a great purchase.

I've used Voxos for the 1st time in a track I'm working on today just blending the legato with the a horns melody line. Apart from EQing out some annoying high frequencies it sound really good. I've actually found similar annoying frequencies in Olympus elements too funny enough, probably just a side effect of having so many singer performing at the same time.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 7, 2015)

At the end of the day, I had to go with my heart, and I ended up picking up Lacrimosa. The things I was most excited about in Voxos were the soloists and the children's choir, and I figured I could go with Lacrimosa now and add a competent soloist and Mercury Elements in the future more cheaply than I could go with Voxos now and add a 200 person choir in the future.

Here's my first soiree with Lacrimosa (naturally I made something quiet with it first):



Has anyone else made anything with their recent choral purchases?


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 7, 2015)

Great sounding track Calvin!  Makes me want to record it with Voxos, but I have too much paying work on my plate. Will have to try a Voxos demo when I get a break. I think it was good you went with your heart. My heart was for Voxos a year ago but went with Olympus Elements because of price, but regretted it after playing for a while. Although OE is definitely worth the sale price, for me Voxos just has a great tone that I still love (but am thankful to save the $200 from the sale a year ago). For me Lacrimosa is too many singers- sounds like a pad wash of voices, but the truth is it's all about the tone, and if you love it for the pieces you want to write, then price and other opinions really don't matter. You clearly make it work well with your writing, and you would of kicked yourself if you had not gone with your heart. Glad you got a good deal and a great demo- onward Ho! And tell Hobbs to let you work!


----------



## toddkedwards (Dec 7, 2015)

I picked up Voxos during the Black Friday sale. So far, I really like the tone and what it has to offer. I'm pretty new to vocal libraries so I'm not sure I can give great feedback at this point, but I do not regret purchasing it, since it was on sale.

I have noticed that it's very quiet. Has anyone else experience this or am I not doing something wrong?

Todd


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 7, 2015)

Pixelee said:


> I had it for a year now. It's pretty flexible. It can do soft really well and it can also do epic. I find that during epic stuff, you can layer it under horns and it makes your main melody really stand out.
> 
> I did it for this track. It's more near the end of the piece.



I gather that you listened to quite a bit of TJ's Final Frontier before writing this? 



toddkedwards said:


> I picked up Voxos during the Black Friday sale. So far, I really like the tone and what it has to offer. I'm pretty new to vocal libraries so I'm not sure I can give great feedback, but I do not regret purchasing it since it was on sale.
> 
> I have noticed that it's very quiet. Has anyone else experience this or am I not doing something right?
> 
> Todd


If the library itself is too quiet, it's easily remedied by turning up the gain slider in Kontakt itself. Else, check that your mod wheel is up and you don't have any weird automation in your DAW.


----------



## Pixelee (Dec 7, 2015)

^you got that right!


----------



## toddkedwards (Dec 7, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> I gather that you listened to quite a bit of TJ's Final Frontier before writing this?
> 
> 
> If the library itself is too quiet, it's easily remedied by turning up the gain slider in Kontakt itself. Else, check that your mod wheel is up and you don't have any weird automation in your DAW.


Thanks. I will give that a try and see if it fixes my problem. I might have some CC info. wrong.
Todd


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 7, 2015)

toddkedwards said:


> I picked up Voxos during the Black Friday sale. So far, I really like the tone and what it has to offer. I'm pretty new to vocal libraries so I'm not sure I can give great feedback at this point, but I do not regret purchasing it, since it was on sale.
> 
> I have noticed that it's very quiet. Has anyone else experience this or am I not doing something wrong?
> 
> Todd



Yes, check your Mod wheel. I made the same mistake thinking the output was low. But I must admit, these samples are the cleanest I've heard, amazingingly low noise floor at full volume for a Choir library.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 7, 2015)

Pixelee said:


> ^you got that right!


A bit OT, but I'd recommend not taking as much inspiration from a single piece in the future, no matter how impactful it was to listen to - I'm sure that a significant amount of people will see your piece as borderline plagiarism.


----------



## Pixelee (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds like a good advice! Thank you


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 8, 2015)

I read the the whole thread and i am surprised that the comparison is made wuth lacrimosa.

Is voxos 2.0 inferior to Requiem pro or Soundirons big choir (olympus?). If it is, then i guess i d like to know how these 2 big choir libraries compare against each other, cause i am in need of something really versatile.

Anyone has both?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 8, 2015)

vicontrolu said:


> I read the the whole thread and i am surprised that the comparison is made wuth lacrimosa.
> 
> Is voxos 2.0 inferior to Requiem pro or Soundirons big choir (olympus?). If it is, then i guess i d like to know how these 2 big choir libraries compare against each other, cause i am in need of something really versatile.
> 
> Anyone has both?


Requiem Pro is great - a bit outdated though. Has some extremely annoying inconsistencies that the Voxos 2.0 update seemed to focus on clearing up. Olympus is another great choir choice, but I'd say it's suited toward more traditional choral arrangements. Not exactly the pinnacle of trailer epicness. And my experience with Voxos is limited to extensive research.


----------



## Przemek K. (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, right now I'm extremely happy with Voxos 2. Sounds great. But I do like the sound of Requiem Pro too. Will most probably get it at some point.
One can never have too many libraries...uppps...did I just say that?


----------

